# Kings vs. Rockets / China Games 2004 Thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kings vs. Rockets China Games 2004 Thread*



*Who?* Yao, T-Mac and the Rockets play two games against Peja, C-Webb and the Kings (including camp invitee Liu Wei) in China

*What Network?* Both games will be broadcast on ESPN

*Where?* Game 1 is in Shanghai and Game 2 is in Beijing

*When?* Game 1 is on Thursday, Oct. 14 at 7:30 a.m. ET; Game 2 is on Sunday, Oct. 17 at 12:01 a.m. ET

*Why?* To build on the NBA's relationship with the Chinese Basketball Association, and to give Yao Ming a chance to play in front of his home fans


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Probable Starters* 





































Brad Miller/Darius Songaila/Peja Stojakovic/Kevin Martin/Mike Bibby 





































Yao Ming/Juwan Howard/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chinese basketball fans watch a basketball game in front of cut-outs of National Basketball Association (NBA) players from Sacramento Kings and Houston Rockets at a fair in Shanghai organized ahead of the first ever NBA games to be held in mainland China, October 7, 2004. The Sacramento Kings will play against the Houston Rockets, powered by Chinese star and Shanghai native Yao Ming in Shanghai and Beijing on October 14 and 17 respectively. 









Chinese and U.S. workers assemble the basketball flooring for the NBA China 2004 game Sunday Oct. 10, 2004, in Shanghai, China. Chinese player Yao Ming will lead the Houston Rockets against the Sacramento Kings on Oct. 14, 2004, in Shaghai 









Shanghai students display t-shirts of Sacramento Kings after they queued for more than 30 hours and bought tickets for a NBA match in Shanghai September 12, 2004. The financial hub of Shanghai in eastern China holds the NBA China Games 2004 on September 14, featuring a match-up between the Houston Rockets and the Sacramento Kings.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chinese guard can't wait to go home as a King


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Peja, care to explain what happened to the Kings tonight?? man that's one ugly box score...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Woohoo! I get to watch this is Australia


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Hey Peja, care to explain what happened to the Kings tonight?? man that's one ugly box score...


No Webber, Christie, or Ostertag; they shot 31%

I really didn't see much of the game so I really don't know.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

So, is anyone going to wake up at 4:30 am to watch the game? I might...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rockets and Kings have arrived in Shanghai


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> So, is anyone going to wake up at 4:30 am to watch the game? I might...


I will... I go to the gym at 6:00 in the mornin, so an hour and a half earlier wakeup isn't that big a deal...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I will... I go to the gym at 6:00 in the mornin, so an hour and a half earlier wakeup isn't that big a deal...


For me over here in the midwest its 6:30 so no big deal.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

where can i find a schedual that shows wat channel it will be playing on world wide


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

It gets shown 4pm here in New Zealand, so yeah, I'll be watching.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Kings vs. Rockets China Games 2004 Thread*


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> where can i find a schedual that shows wat channel it will be playing on world wide


We don't get it up here in Vancouver, i've already checked my digital guide.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

I have courtside tickets to both games in Shanghai and Beijing. I know someone who knows the director guy of the event. Nice little vacation away from school.  If anything special happens I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mark Kreidler: Shanghai: Where old, new coexist


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> I have courtside tickets to both games in Shanghai and Beijing. I know someone who knows the director guy of the event. Nice little vacation away from school. Some of my friends get to be "ushers" too.  If anything special happens I'll let ya'll know.


Take pics if you can. 

I wish I was there.....


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It is way to early...:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webb is starting


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

If he keeps passing and playing agressive on both sides like he is, Matt Barnes could be a King for a long time, I thought he was very impressive in the first half. Martin and Songaila also played well; they were the standouts of the 1st half reserves to me.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rockets Nip Kings As NBA Travels to China

Pictures from the game


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Webb is starting


...and he looked pretty good :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's a long journey, but it's no vacation


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and he looked pretty good :yes:


Can you give me a run down on how everybody looked, if you indeed watched the game. Webber's stats look very nice, but HOW WAS HE MOVING? Same old same old, or better?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you give me a run down on how everybody looked, if you indeed watched the game. Webber's stats look very nice, but HOW WAS HE MOVING? Same old same old, or better?


Webber looked pretty good... His jumper was on and he was moving MUCH better... Of course how it will last the season only time will tell... Miller looked awesome, much better than game 1... Parada stinks... He is the worst big man I have ever seen... He really really sucks... K-Mart didn't play much, and when he did he was almost invisible out on the court. Darius played really well... Peja had an off night but he did so/so... Bibby played well, attacked the basket alot... (alot of fouls called) Bluth continued his abismol shooting... None of the second stringers other than Darius have shown me anything... Depth wise Courtney K-Mart or Bluth, one of them needs to step up...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Where was BJax?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Where was BJax?


I was wondering the exact same thing


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

what happend with peja 4-12 :dead: good to see cwebb back and a soild game 14/10


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW, did anyone else notice Chris Webber took the ball up the court on fast breaks after the rebounds? That was pretty cool, it almost always lead to a basket...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

O... Just read on another forum that Adelman just decided not to play Bo-Jax because he was trying to get Courtney back into shape and he was giving the new Chinese guard more mins since he's in his home country...


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Webber looked good in the minutes that he got. Much more mobile and aggressive than last year. He controlled the ball on a few fastbreaks and he made a 3/4 court heave at the buzzer to end the 3rd. It was a really boring game, mostly for scrubs to show off. I thought they would play the stars more since its like a once in a lifetime game for people in China, but all the scrubs were in the game at the end. Peja looked kinda like he wasn't really trying to me but its just preseason. Brad Miller isn't shy about putting it on the floor from 3 point land or putting up a shot with a hand in his face.  I saw Bobby Jackson practicing before the game and he looked fine, it was probably just a coaching decision to play Alexander, Martin, and Liu over him. Overall, nothing to wake up early in the morning for...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

It's nice to hear that Webber is more mobile from an outside source, in terms of ppl that don't post with regularity on the Kings forum. Things sound up for Webber, hopefully he can pull off a good year.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> BTW, did anyone else notice Chris Webber took the ball up the court on fast breaks after the rebounds? That was pretty cool, it almost always lead to a basket...


he also hit a half court shot:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> O... Just read on another forum that Adelman just decided not to play Bo-Jax because he was trying to get Courtney back into shape and he was giving the new Chinese guard more mins since he's in his home country...


I think the announcers mentioned that but I really didn't understand why they would do that.



> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> he also hit a half court shot:yes:


:yes:

That was awsome. My brother and I woke up the whole house screaming after that happened...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings in China Diary- Day One 

The Kings in China Diary- Day Two


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

After the next two preseason games, if I was Adelman, I would not play the main guys more than 15 minutes a night. I would probably shut Miller and Webber down for the rest of the preseason (save the last two games). Get the bench guys who are going to be called on as many minutes in the offense as possible.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jackson sits this one out 



> Bobby Jackson rested Thursday, which meant he had a fine seat to enjoy the show - and, significant to the conversation here, no new injury to report.
> 
> On a team already dealing with the absences of Doug Christie and Greg Ostertag and Chris Webber's balky left knee, Jackson's logging zero minutes in the Kings' 88-86 exhibition loss to Houston might have raised a red flag over at the Undue Concern Desk of the Kings' fan base.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Funny pics on Kings.com of the Kings in China...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Funny pics on Kings.com of the Kings in China...


:greatjob:

Now if only you could post those pics here...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

[email protected] Brad Miller in the first picture :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :greatjob:
> ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


Peja Vu , you're the man. 

:greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A few more pics:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Brad Miller is a clown, he is great...

:rofl:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

some more pics


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber has looked good (in the post, on the perimeter, passing).

Rockets lead 48-47 at the half.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BJax hits a 3...the game is tied at 89 with 1:10 left...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Timeout...8.8 left...Kings ball...89-89


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

BJAx hit a shot at the shot clock!!! 91-89!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings win!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought Songalia had a good first half, any news on when he'll be back?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

can someone post some stats cause i cant find any boxscores


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,this game was way nicer to watch than game 1,and BJAx's last shot was unbelivable:yes:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobby Jackson's winning shot:


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Unbelievable shot by B-Jax! The fans were mostly all Rockets fans but everyone stood up and cheered when he made it. Pretty good game compared to the first one.

I was watching Kevin Martin an hour before the game practicing...this kid can jump. He was catching alleyoops and pulling off all kinds of dunks. He played well during the game too. Little K-Mart is gonna be taking over for Christie sooner than I thought. I think he is ready to have a Josh Howard or Marquis Daniels type rookie season.

Another thing, this Kings bench is very weak, even weaker than the Rockets. Seems like yesterday, this was one of the deepest teams in the league. Maybe when Christie starts playing, and Ostertag arrives, the bench will be stronger though.

Liu Wei is a walking turnover. He is not NBA material.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Saw the highlights just now...*

And Damn, that was one amazing shot by Jackson!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn... What a shot! Glad we could give the people a good show


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> 
> 
> Liu Wei is a walking turnover. He is not NBA material.


I agree with you. I don't think he can hold the ball for more than 5 sec, which sucks. :dead:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I thought Songalia had a good first half, any news on when he'll be back?


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/11123656p-12040038c.html



> The Kings again received solid performances from their starting unit and suffered only one minor injury, a cracked tooth that kept Darius Songaila out of the lineup in the second half.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> can someone post some stats cause i cant find any boxscores


http://www.nba.com/games/20041016/HOUSAC/boxscore.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> Another thing, this Kings bench is very weak, even weaker than the Rockets. Seems like yesterday, this was one of the deepest teams in the league. *Maybe when Christie starts playing, and Ostertag arrives, the bench will be stronger though.*


:yes:

The bench will be decent when everyone is healthy:

C - Ostertag
PF- Songaila
SF- Bluth
SG- K-Mart
PG- B.Jax


----------

